# "Convenience - All Windows" rolling down doesn't work?!



## TheGreyWolf (Oct 18, 2017)

I searched the forum for the Atlas and couldn't find an answer, if it has been posted i deeply apologize in advance.

There is apparently a "convenience" setting that is supposed to allow all windows to go down at once - I assume when pressing the unlock button on the key fob (like other VW's as well as my old Honda). I LOVED that feature during the summer. I tried it on the Atlas SEL Premium and it doesn't work.

Is this by design or is there some kind of hack that will enable such a simple but beautiful feature?

Thanks!


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

TheGreyWolf said:


> I searched the forum for the Atlas and couldn't find an answer, if it has been posted i deeply apologize in advance.
> 
> There is apparently a "convenience" setting that is supposed to allow all windows to go down at once - I assume when pressing the unlock button on the key fob (like other VW's as well as my old Honda). I LOVED that feature during the summer. I tried it on the Atlas SEL Premium and it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


I would say it is hidden in menu options and you will have to unlock it by some software. 
All windows down is standard on European models of VW as long as they have electric windows. Why they lock that feature for the U.S. market is beyond my comprehension. Same is for BMW and other Euro models. I unlocked that on my BMW, but not on Tiguan. 
Probably someone here knows which software is used to unlock those features.


----------



## WeeeZer14 (May 25, 2012)

You can't use the key fob (without VCDS at least) but you should be able to use the driver's side window control. On my Passat I can press and hold the driver's window button down and all windows will go down and sunroof will open. Pull the driver's window button up and all windows and sun roof will close. In the summer I will unlock the driver's door, open it, and then lower all the windows. Not as easy/fast as with the fob, but still better than immediately sitting in a hot vehicle.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

I seen a setting in the car settings today and all windows down was a convenience option that was set to off. I didn’t try changing it to see what it would do. Maybe when temps get above freezing i will see if I can tell what it does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

edyvw said:


> I would say it is hidden in menu options and you will have to unlock it by some software.
> All windows down is standard on European models of VW as long as they have electric windows. Why they lock that feature for the U.S. market is beyond my comprehension. Same is for BMW and other Euro models. I unlocked that on my BMW, but not on Tiguan.
> Probably someone here knows which software is used to unlock those features.


It's not on US vehicles by default because "auto up" disables pinch protection.

The function is easily enabled with a VCDS.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

NoDubJustYet said:


> It's not on US vehicles by default because "auto up" disables pinch protection......


Not true. My Mk4, Mk6 and Mk7 Golf all had/have auto up and pinch protection still functions.


----------



## WagenLoco (Aug 17, 2006)

The way convenience works from the factory is opening the driver door, pressing the driver's window button and holding it until the all windows roll down, to roll them up you close the door lock the car with your finger on the handle, while leaving it there until the windows roll up. It's definitely ridiculous that this is not activated with the key FOB, that option is only available through VCDS Coding. :screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

WagenLoco said:


> ....It's definitely ridiculous that this is not activated with the key FOB, that option is only available through VCDS Coding. :screwy:


I'm sure a liability attorney would see it differently.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

NoDubJustYet said:


> It's not on US vehicles by default because "auto up" disables pinch protection.
> 
> The function is easily enabled with a VCDS.


I know it is not bcs of safety issues. But, it is preprogrammed. Same is on another Euro cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teklegion (Dec 30, 2012)

*Roll down windows with fob*

I just got the new Ross Tech Vag-Com for my 2019 Atlas SEL and i didn't see the VCDs codding in there, but then again i really didn't play with it to much last night. does anyone where i can find it? Please help thank you


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

teklegion said:


> I just got the new Ross Tech Vag-Com for my 2019 Atlas SEL and i didn't see the VCDs codding in there, but then again i really didn't play with it to much last night. does anyone where i can find it? Please help thank you


You don't need VCDS do this - it's just a feature you can enable in teh opening/closing menu within the infotainment unit. Now to do it with the key fob/remote...then you need VCDS. I've posted my master coding list a million times it seems around the FB groups and here I believe if you search around...it's for OBDEleven but it's the same thing/easy to translate between them.


----------



## bmusgrove (Nov 2, 2008)

Better late than never

This is not, and never has been on any vw model, a safety issue because it "disables pinch protection". That is an excuse dealers have used for years because they cannot do it through their in house systems. 

The windows circuitry will go through the same electronic circuitry no matter which way you control the windows. It is built into the electronics and not controlled by the software.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

It can be enabled with any of the aftermarket OBDII devices. OBDeleven, VCDS, Carista. I bought OBDeleven for the sole purpose of enabling these "hidden features". Convenience windows via keyfob is just one of many. It works and I like it. Especially on a super hot sunny day. I open all the windows AND sunroof (optional) before getting to the car to let it air out.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> ......Especially on a super hot sunny day. I open all the windows AND sunroof (optional) before getting to the car to let it air out.


You may have a medical issue if you can't survive in a hot vehicle for for a few minutes.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

KarstGeo said:


> You don't need VCDS do this - it's just a feature you can enable in teh opening/closing menu within the infotainment unit. Now to do it with the key fob/remote...then you need VCDS. I've posted my master coding list a million times it seems around the FB groups and here I believe if you search around...it's for OBDEleven but it's the same thing/easy to translate between them.


Yeah, if you dont mind sorting through two years of posts with random tidbits of actually useful information. Many of which was experimental.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

speed51133! said:


> Yeah, if you dont mind sorting through two years of posts with random tidbits of actually useful information. Many of which was experimental.


I guess I'm just good at searching - "karstgeo OBDEleven master" in google. Folks want insta-info but the reality is this is DIY-ville and the time spent searching etc. is part of it (to me at least).

Here is my list/coding:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P18Lfpt2Pp66IwaKghAEC9RUvAsk90dh/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wMSDN_RHhzDwcaolOdMHIKRAEwKLTO5l/view?usp=sharing


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

thanks, that helps


----------



## teklegion (Dec 30, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> You don't need VCDS do this - it's just a feature you can enable in teh opening/closing menu within the infotainment unit. Now to do it with the key fob/remote...then you need VCDS. I've posted my master coding list a million times it seems around the FB groups and here I believe if you search around...it's for OBDEleven but it's the same thing/easy to translate between them.


Thanx I see it. Got it to work thanx


----------



## Sdwwright (Jul 3, 2021)

KarstGeo said:


> I guess I'm just good at searching - "karstgeo OBDEleven master" in google. Folks want insta-info but the reality is this is DIY-ville and the time spent searching etc. is part of it (to me at least).
> 
> Here is my list/coding:
> 
> ...


I am not blonde, but feel that way while reading this. So I can get the key fob to do this for me? I went through and looked at the drive. Google but I don't understand is this something that goes into the car on the menu somewhere? I'm completely lost on how to do it.. 🤦


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sdwwright said:


> I am not blonde, but feel that way while reading this. So I can get the key fob to do this for me? I went through and looked at the drive. Google but I don't understand is this something that goes into the car on the menu somewhere? I'm completely lost on how to do it.. 🤦


You need to enable it with a device...like OBD11 or VagCom


----------



## Irishgal612 (Jul 7, 2021)

Tim K said:


> It can be enabled with any of the aftermarket OBDII devices. OBDeleven, VCDS, Carista. I bought OBDeleven for the sole purpose of enabling these "hidden features". Convenience windows via keyfob is just one of many. It works and I like it. Especially on a super hot sunny day. I open all the windows AND sunroof (optional) before getting to the car to let it air out.


I have a 2019, I want to be able to do this for the very same reason! I'm about to Google what you purchased, lol.


----------



## joninotown (Aug 8, 2021)

edyvw said:


> I would say it is hidden in menu options and you will have to unlock it by some software.
> All windows down is standard on European models of VW as long as they have electric windows. Why they lock that feature for the U.S. market is beyond my comprehension. Same is for BMW and other Euro models. I unlocked that on my BMW, but not on Tiguan.
> Probably someone here knows which software is used to unlock those features.


I have atlas sel premium and my son just set me up for the windows love it sweet now we are looking for the rain closer???


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

joninotown said:


> I have atlas sel premium and my son just set me up for the windows love it sweet now we are looking for the rain closer???


Now that one is a bit different - rain closing hasn't worked on any of the current gen MQB VWs for some time...bummer b/c that one is a cool feature. I messed with this quite a bit a few years ago for both my Atlas and Sportwagen and both were a no-go and if I recall it's based on the rain sensor type on these newer vehicles vs. the older.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sdwwright said:


> I am not blonde, but feel that way while reading this. So I can get the key fob to do this for me? I went through and looked at the drive. Google but I don't understand is this something that goes into the car on the menu somewhere? I'm completely lost on how to do it.. 🤦


This is something you have to buy called "OBDEleven" - effectively a programmer that you can use to do a myirad of things on VW vehicles.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

TheGreyWolf said:


> I searched the forum for the Atlas and couldn't find an answer, if it has been posted i deeply apologize in advance.
> 
> There is apparently a "convenience" setting that is supposed to allow all windows to go down at once - I assume when pressing the unlock button on the key fob (like other VW's as well as my old Honda). I LOVED that feature during the summer. I tried it on the Atlas SEL Premium and it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


It looks like this old thread shifted to talking about auto closing the windows instead of the intent of discussing auto-open of windows. 
I can confirm that pressing unlock and then holding the unlock button for a few seconds on the fob will put all windows down on my '21.5 SEL R-Line. Based on the limited reading I did, I didn't think it would function until I got a call from my wife a week ago that she came out from the store and all of the windows were down (fob must have been pressed in her bag as she walked away). I then figured it must work so I tried it out the other day, held the button and down they went. Still have to go into the car and raise them up.


----------



## joninotown (Aug 8, 2021)

TheGreyWolf said:


> I searched the forum for the Atlas and couldn't find an answer, if it has been posted i deeply apologize in advance.
> 
> There is apparently a "convenience" setting that is supposed to allow all windows to go down at once - I assume when pressing the unlock button on the key fob (like other VW's as well as my old Honda). I LOVED that feature during the summer. I tried it on the Atlas SEL Premium and it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Ssi have a sel premium and able to roll up and down still waiting to be able to close when rain auto close


----------



## Giversumgoosies (6 mo ago)

You can use vcds or obdeleven to enable it. You can also put your key in the door and hold it to the left an all windows will go down if you got a key slot.


----------

